# just built these



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i know they arnt the prettiest but they are working and great size too

*the boys 2 story cage.*









*the girls larger cage- holding mom and babies also*


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Those look like great franken-cages XD


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i had to do something when i rescued those 3 rats. 2 two year olds and a 1 year old. i couldnt have a tiny cage


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Those look pretty sturdy for frankys! Nice job, I almost thought the purple one was one solid cage when I first saw it


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i tried my hardest. i got one one purple cage free. when i found out they were both the same size i just stacked them


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Great job on the purple cage - it looks good!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you entered the dimensions onto a cage calculator to see how many rats they are actually suitable for? They look quite small to me for the amount of rats you have... considering a single CN can house just 6. They may be okay temp while the babies are so small.

Have any of the other bubs found homes yet?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

the girl's cage confuses me. You have a teeny tiny cage in there with mom and the baby girls and the bigger cage is what? That bar spacing will not hold babies in the least.

I thought you took in 2 boys, now there's 3 rats?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah just got him sunday while visiting my dad. he said it was in our yard. our cat put a couple shallow holes in him.

yeah i have 2 females in the bigger part of the cage. the little cage inside is so they can all socialize and the babies wont be able to get through the bars. its the same size as the green maternity cage. i have a bigger cage for them but until they are more stable on their feet a 3 story cage isnt a good idea. they could fall.

2 of the male rats will be going to new homes today. the two black hooded males. the white male will stay here until his wounds completely heal


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So that teeny thing is the baby and mom's cage?? You need to make a bin cage not a mouse trap.

Plus the older females could do serious damage to a baby through the bars if they were feeling territorial.

Bin cage for the babies and mom and separate from the older females.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> So that teeny thing is the baby and mom's cage?? You need to make a bin cage not a mouse trap.
> 
> Plus the older females could do serious damage to a baby through the bars if they were feeling territorial.
> 
> Bin cage for the babies and mom and separate from the older females.


+1 

Plus I'm sure the other females would appreciate having the smaller cage taken out of their cage since it isn't that big for them anyway.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

great cages, well done.


----------



## Kritter (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha, the boys got a purple cage and the girls have a blue cage.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Am I the only person who thinks this is sooo wrong??


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They look too small to me? I didn't see the cage inside of the cage until someone pointed it out, I must be blind. Have you entered the dimensions to check?


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> Am I the only person who thinks this is sooo wrong??


They do look small - I don't understand the cage within a cage setup either. The purple one is hard to judge, looking at it again it does look cramped with all those rats in there... would love to know the dimensions of them!

Why IS the mum and babies cage inside a cage, I don't get it :-\


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Spoonrat said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who thinks this is sooo wrong??
> ...


Mom and babies cage is TINY! less than a foot square is my guess...the babies are active and eyes open now...they should be in a cage AT LEAST the size of the blue cage they are "in" now...meshed of course or a large bin cage.

The boys cage is tiny but it will do for now. The other is insane.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

look at the kleenex box for a size comparison. i think the average size for a family box of tissues is 9 1/2" long by 4 3/4" wide by 4 1/2" high. 

that means that the width and depth of the box inside the box isn't even one foot. yikes.

makes me want to link to that page with the rescue litter that was missing a ton of toes, tail tips, etc. because they were nipped off between bars by other rats.

*IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE FUNDS, SPACE, AND TIME TO LOOK AFTER YOUR OWN PETS TO THE BEST OF YOUR ABILITY (AND HAVE TO GIVE AWAY OTHER PETS LIKE YOUR GUINEA PIG WE DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT TO MAKE CAGE SPACE) YOU SHOULD NOT BE ATTEMPTING TO RUN A RAT RESCUE.*


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> *IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE FUNDS, SPACE, AND TIME TO LOOK AFTER YOUR OWN PETS TO THE BEST OF YOUR ABILITY (AND HAVE TO GIVE AWAY OTHER PETS LIKE YOUR GUINEA PIG WE DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT TO MAKE CAGE SPACE) YOU SHOULD NOT BE ATTEMPTING TO RUN A RAT RESCUE.*


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe someone should let the people on goosemoose know of this. 

She has been posting ads for her babies there.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Maybe someone should let the people on goosemoose know of this.
> 
> She has been posting ads for her babies there.


no discussion in the adoption section...  but I am watching don't worry!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If it comes to it, maybe let the mods there know. They take no crap! haha
I am sure if some of them read the stuff thats here it would be no issue xD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.goosemoose.com/component...rum,rat/topic,4077579.msg4814012/,#msg4814012

Here she SAYS she has no time to keep more then 1 baby....what the heck!
I think maybe we should post a link to her baby thread here, and show people whats really going on.

And this one is not in the Adoption Center section


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

And she rehomed her pigeons to....why would someone who wants a rat RESCUE be rehoming other animals.
I love rats...but they should not be more important then other pets :'(


----------

